# Somali American Uber driver killed in Portland.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber driver, father of 8 identified as victim of fatal shooting in Northeast Portland


Shaani Mohamed, 39, was driving Uber on March 27 when he was found about 9:30 p.m. near Northeast 82nd Avenue and Milton Street, a block where four men have been killed in shooting homicides in the past eight months.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Sad day, they killed a fellow Ajuuran. Rest in peace warrior. May Allah grant you Jannah.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Father of 8, what a sad story and horrible world we live in .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anybody stupid enough to live in that toilet bowl, to say nothing of driving an uber car for pennies in it, deserves whatever they get.
Stupid is as stupid does.

I say it was suicide.
A death wish.


.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber driver, father of 8 identified as victim of fatal shooting in Northeast Portland
> 
> 
> Shaani Mohamed, 39, was driving Uber on March 27 when he was found about 9:30 p.m. near Northeast 82nd Avenue and Milton Street, a block where four men have been killed in shooting homicides in the past eight months.
> ...


Rest In Peace, dear soul.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Anybody stupid enough to live in that toilet bowl, to say nothing of driving an uber car for pennies in it, deserves whatever they get.
> Stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> I say it was suicide.
> ...


Don't talk that way you Bastid. He didn't know any better and he was supporting his family. Some immigrants don't know what their city is about or maybe he freshly moved in. I know my Murderopolis (Minneapolis) well and avoid the dangerous areas. And don't freaking say suicide. 

You talking this way about a dead fellow Uber driver who is also from my people can get some evil eye or negative universal energies on you so let's just pretend you didn't write all that's. Over write it with something else M8. Be nice M8. Respect the dead. And also don't call a big America city a toilet bowel. The interconnectedness of American cities is what makes America great.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Anybody stupid enough to live in that toilet bowl, to say nothing of driving an uber car for pennies in it, deserves whatever they get.
> Stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> I say it was suicide.
> ...


Never talk this way of my Cushitic Ajuuran brothers again please.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Don't talk that way you Bastid. He didn't know any better and he was supporting his family. Some immigrants don't know what their city is about or maybe he freshly moved in. I know my Murderopolis (Minneapolis) well and avoid the dangerous areas. And don't freaking say suicide.
> 
> You talking this way about a dead fellow Uber driver who is also from my people can get some evil eye or negative universal energies on you so let's just pretend you didn't write all that's. Over write it with something else M8. Be nice M8. Respect the dead. And also don't call a big America city a toilet bowel. The interconnectedness of American cities is what makes America great.


HE put HIS family in an untenable situation, because of his ignorance (or selfishness and greed). 
His wife and many children will suffer for his absence.
And it's his fault.

He is a sinner, and presents himself to Allah as unclean.
He shirked his responsibilities to those who relied on him.

.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> HE put HIS family in an untenable situation, because of his ignorance (or selfishness and greed).
> His wife and many children will suffer for his absence.
> And it's his fault.
> 
> ...


Lol @ shirked. I can tell you don't know anything much about islam


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol @ shirked. I can tell you don't know anything much about islam


No, I don't.
I am from Irish decent.
We take a lot of pride in family. It is everything to us.
The clan is more important than the individual.
That is MY heritage.

I have done a lot of things that I didn't want to do, because of my responsibility towards family. Especially kids.
When I risk my life i know that i am not only risking MY life, but those of everybody that relies on me.
And I accept that responsibility.

Other cultures just make babies and .. oh well, some make it and some don't. "I will drive an Uber in a toilet, and if I get killed .. well, too bad. They'll probably be ok." I wasn't raised that way.

That's ok. That's your thing. I don't judge.
Its not the way I do things.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> Don't talk that way you Bastid. He didn't know any better and he was supporting his family. Some immigrants don't know what their city is about or maybe he freshly moved in. I know my Murderopolis (Minneapolis) well and avoid the dangerous areas. And don't freaking say suicide.
> 
> You talking this way about a dead fellow Uber driver who is also from my people can get some evil eye or negative universal energies on you so let's just pretend you didn't write all that's. Over write it with something else M8. Be nice M8. Respect the dead. And also don't call a big America city a toilet bowel. The interconnectedness of American cities is what makes America great.


His post charts new lows, even for him. I wouldn't pay it any heed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> And also don't call a big America city a toilet bowel.


Yeah! Don't call Portland a toilet bowl. Call it a shit hole!
If Portland was a toilet, we could easily flush that shit away. But the limp liberal leadership in that city prefers to coddle the shit and allow it to stew & multiply in its own juices.
💩x💩x💩x💩x💩
= 💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> That's ok. That's your thing. I don't judge.
> Its not the way I do things.


Oh no?


> Anybody stupid enough to live in that toilet bowl, to say nothing of driving an uber car for pennies in it, deserves whatever they get.
> Stupid is as stupid does.


You certainly judged this man on both where he chose to live and the job he chose to do. Your claim that you don't judge is clearly false.

You can post whatever you like, of course, but I would think that, if you're going to contradict yourself, that you at least don't do it on the very same forum page. From a reader's perspective, it makes you come across as perhaps lacking integrity or indeed self-awareness.

Just a thought.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s tragic what happened to him. I normally don’t support gofundne, but I’m glad his family has one. May be RIH.

Ozzy, you mention the evil eye in this thread and others. If you focus on negativity, which many of your threads do, then you attract negativity. It’s the basic tenet of the law of attraction and what will manifest in your life. Be positive, be grateful for what you have and don’t focus on fear, don’t focus on what is lacking.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You certainly judged this man on both where he chose to live and the job he chose to do. Your claim that you don't judge is clearly false.


Good point.
I take it back.
I do judge.
I am a sinner.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah! Don't call Portland a toilet bowl. Call it a shit hole!
> If Portland was a toilet, we could easily flush that shit away. But the limp liberal leadership in that city prefers to coddle the shit and allow it to stew & multiply in its own juices.
> 💩x💩x💩x💩x💩
> = 💩💩💩💩💩💩
> ...


And, the people that live there must like it because they not only allow it - they encourage it.
Then, when it comes and bites them in the ass, the cry big tears for the news camera and start go fund me pages. It helps them feel better to give $5 to the poor stupid Uber driver.
A tip for services rendered.

.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

I used to live in Vancouver, WA and jump the border to work but not for Uber. I think Portland is worth fighting for as its a unique city with a lot to offer. I cant deny the place is a warzone and sure looks like a craphole. Was fun living there in Vancouver during Covid and crazy riot time. Both the Proud Boys and Antifa used to stage close to my place and then roll off to rumble in Portland.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

*Somali American Uber driver Father of 8 Killed*
OMg! Somebody shot Ozzy! 😢


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

No such thing as a Somali American. It's American plain and simple. Once you put a nationality or race in front of it your just becoming a racist. At least that's what I heard. God is great,God is good, but you must thank Uber for this food. Amen.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> but you must thank Uber for this food. Amen.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> No such thing as a Somali American. It's American plain and simple. Once you put a nationality or race in front of it your just becoming a racist. At least that's what I heard. God is great,God is good, but you must thank Uber for this food. Amen.


No such thing as American either. Word American originated from Amerigo.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

America is a continent .. actually two of them.
A Salvadoran is an American.
So is ... (believe it or not) a Canadian.

.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> No such thing as American either. Word American originated from Amerigo.


I thought you got shot...?









Definition of AMERICAN


an American Indian of North America or South America; a native or inhabitant of North America or South America; a native or inhabitant of the U.S. : a U.S. citizen… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com












Americas | continents


Americas, also called America, the two continents, North and South America, of the Western Hemisphere. The climatic zones of the two continents are quite different. In North America, subarctic climate prevails in the north, gradually warming southward and finally becoming tropical near the...



www.britannica.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I thought you got shot...?


It's estimated that 70% of all gunshot wounds are survivable.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

People need to lose their "ethnic pride." It is meaningless to take credit for what one's ancestors did before one is even born and only gives a reason to hate or be hated. We are all humans.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> No such thing as a Somali American. It's American plain and simple. Once you put a nationality or race in front of it your just becoming a racist.


Yeah, I pondered that… if I move to Africa, would they call me an American-African???
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, I pondered that… if I move to Africa, would they call me an American-African???
> 🤷‍♂️


They'll call you worse than that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Merc49 said:


> No such thing as a Somali American.


Incorrect. US law does not prohibit dual nationality, and there are many Somali Americans. Or American Somalis. Just as there are millions of Mexican Americans. Or American Mexicans, depending on how one prefers to address them. In fact, living alongside you in your very own community there will be many dual nationals, and even multinationals. My daughter, for example, has triple nationality and holds passports from three countries.


> It's American plain and simple.


No. As explained above, dual nationality is not prohibited by US law and the US does not require its citizens to relinquish other nationalities.


> Once you put a nationality or race in front of it your just becoming a racist.


Lol, no. When a nationality is put in front of "American", it can simply denote that the person originally had a nationality different from American. Thus, a Mexican American could have been born in Mexico with Mexican citizenship and then acquired US citizenship. So he's now a Mexican American. It is often used simply a description of the nationalities a person has, and it has nothing to do with racism.


> At least that's what I heard.


Well, you heard wrong!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> They'll call you worse than that.


We call him worse than that now.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Never talk this way of my Cushitic Ajuuran brothers again please.


Or what?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Incorrect. US law does not prohibit dual nationality, and there are many Somali Americans. Or American Somalis. Just as there are millions of Mexican Americans. Or American Mexicans, depending on how one prefers to address them. In fact, living alongside you in your very own community there will be many dual nationals, and even multinationals. My daughter, for example, has triple nationality and holds passports from three countries.
> No. As explained above, dual nationality is not prohibited by US law and the US does not require its citizens to relinquish other nationalities.
> Lol, no. When a nationality is put in front of "American", it can simply denote that the person originally had a nationality different from American. Thus, a Mexican American could have been born in Mexico with Mexican citizenship and then acquired US citizenship. So he's now a Mexican American. It is often used simply a description of the nationalities a person has, and it has nothing to do with racism.
> Well, you heard wrong!


You are truly dumb. On so many levels. 

Chris


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

comitatus1 said:


> You are truly dumb. On so many levels.
> 
> Chris


No, your claim is incorrect.

If you disagree with my post then you are welcome to critique its content. Otherwise, I'm not interested in personal attacks, thanks. 

Oh, by the way, intelligence doesn't have "levels", lol.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> Or what?


Was I talking to you?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> America is a continent .. actually two of them.
> A Salvadoran is an American.
> So is ... (believe it or not) a Canadian.
> 
> .


Amerigo is Italian who named the Americas.


----------

